# κατηγορηματική / κατηγορική προσταγή = categorical imperative



## nickel (Jun 20, 2012)

Τελικά δεν ξέρω τι είπε ο πρόεδρος (ο κ. Παπούλιας), «κατηγορική προσταγή» ή «κατηγορηματική προσταγή». Καλό θα είναι να βρούμε και κανένα ηχητικό τεκμήριο, να καταλάβουμε και από ποια μετάφραση διαβάζει τον Καντ του.

Στο Έθνος λέει:
«Θέλω να εκφράσω την ευχή μου σε σας, για να την ακούσετε, γιατί είστε συνταγματικός συντελεστής: μακάρι να σχηματιστεί κυβέρνηση σήμερα», τόνισε ο πρόεδρος της Βουλής, Βύρων Πολύδωρας, παραδίδοντας στον Κάρολο Παπούλια τα αποτελέσματα των εκλογών, ο οποίος απάντησε ότι «δεν υπάρχει μακάρι. Είναι κατηγορική προσταγή πλέον».
http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=22767&subid=2&pubid=63671511

Αλλά αλλού τον βάζουν να λέει «κατηγορηματική προσταγή». Ο Στέφανος Κασιμάτης στην Καθημερινή θεωρεί ότι υπάρχει διαφορά και κλείνει το σχετικό σχόλιό του ως εξής:

Αυτά είναι λίγο ή πολύ γνωστά. Παρ’ όλα αυτά, ήταν χρήσιμο να τα θυμίσουμε εδώ. Διότι, αν λάβουμε υπ’ όψιν, πρώτον, τα όσα συνεπάγεται η καντιανή κατηγορική προσταγή για την αντίληψη του καθήκοντος και της αξιοπρέπειας και, δεύτερον, ότι η επίκλησή της από πλευράς του Προέδρου απευθυνόταν προς τον ελληνικό πολιτικό κόσμο, προκύπτει πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας ότι η σκοπιμότητα της αναφοράς ήταν χιουμοριστική. Και, επειδή φοβάμαι πως ορισμένοι θα νόμισαν ότι ο Πρόεδρος μίλησε για «κατηγορηματική προσταγή», θα ήταν κρίμα να πάει χαμένο ένα τόσο πετυχημένο αστείο, έστω και αν είναι λόγιο και κάπως στρυφνό. Τα ωραία αστεία πρέπει να τα μοιράζεσαι με τους άλλους - το ορίζει η κατηγορική προσταγή και αυτό...

Ωστόσο, στο παρελθόν ίσχυε και η απόδοση «κατηγορηματική προσταγή».

Στο ΛΝΕΓ:
*κατηγορική προσταγή* (γερμ. kategorischer Imperativ, όρος τής ηθικής τού Καντ) ηθικού περιεχομένου εντολή, που διατυπώνεται χωρίς όρους και παίρνει τη μορφή καθολικής απαίτησης τού ηθικού νόμου, η οποία έχει γενικό, αντικειμενικό, απόλυτο και υποχρεωτικό χαρακτήρα (λ.χ. «πράττε μόνο έτσι, ώστε να μπορείς να θέλεις το υποκειμενικό αξίωμα τής πράξης σου να γίνει καθολικός νόμος») [και αντιδιαστέλλεται από την προσταγή «της σύνεσης», η οποία είναι πάντοτε υποθετική και επιβάλλει πράξεις που αποτελούν μέσα για κάποιον άλλο σκοπό].

Στα αγγλικά: *categorical imperative*.

Ένα μαργαριταράκι είναι η απόδοση της κ. προσταγής στον Κοραή παρέα με το _predicamental_. 

Γι' αυτό θα έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον μια ματιά στις λέξεις από _κατηγορία_ (να μην ξεχάσω να αναφέρω το μενού παραλιακής ταβέρνας που είχα κλέψει επειδή έγραφε επάνω ότι είναι «Β΄ κατηγορίας» και μετέφραζε σε «Second accusation») μέχρι _κατηγορικός_ και _κατηγορηματικός_. Αλλά άλλη μέρα.


----------

